# Anyone fishing the Alabama Inshore Trail?



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

First tournament is saturday, I'm thinking about it, but don't have a team. Anyone out there fishing it or need one more/want to form a team?


----------



## capttreyfry (Feb 28, 2012)

I won't make the one Saturday, I have an ifa tournament in empire. But I am planning to fish the rest of them. Your welcome to fish with me, I would love to learn some local knowledge of upper mobile bay also.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

capttreyfry said:


> I won't make the one Saturday, I have an ifa tournament in empire. But I am planning to fish the rest of them. Your welcome to fish with me, I would love to learn some local knowledge of upper mobile bay also.



Might have to take you up on that, born and raised here in Mobile. If you ever need a co-angler somewhere just let me know.


----------



## capttreyfry (Feb 28, 2012)

Will do. I'm probably gonna need someone for the Panama city event in june. My partner gone be out of town. Ill get with you before the next Alabama inshore tourney.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Ok, I PM'd you before I saw this post, so just tell me what you think about it and let me know about the PC event. I'd be glad to help out if I can.


----------

